# Almost time for grouse hunting



## Harry1959

Saw this on another forum .....real funny


----------



## DarbyD

Lol, that's good!


----------



## Southernsaug

Someone should tell him that he doesn't need a gun or dog, there are no rafluffled garous left....stick with the ditch chickens. So I guess the point is he plans on going on a drunken binge and cheating on his wife.


----------



## Harry1959

Southernsaug said:


> Someone should tell him that he doesn't need a gun or dog, there are no rafluffled garous left....stick with the ditch chickens. So I guess the point is he plans on going on a drunken binge and cheating on his wife.


Plenty of grouse left. Just not in Ohio. If you don’t get the point then I can’t explain it..... we get obsessed with grouse hunting like we do with musky tackle or whatever else your outdoor passions are.


----------



## Southernsaug

naww Harry I get it ....that was intended as sarcasm. Before I was an avid Saugeye fisherman, turkey hunter or any other outdoor enthusiast I was a Grouse addict. In the 70 and 80s I spent every free hour I could in the grouse woods. I hunted Ohio and Kentucky. I was a member of the Ruffed Grouse Society and helped host the state club hunt a couple times. A guy we farmed for managed over 1,000 acres of forest specifically for grouse. I had the pleasure of developing a management plan with Gordon Guillion (this Gordon Guillion https://www.amazon.com/Ruffed-Grouse-Gordon-Gullion-1989-07-02/dp/B01LYHNYI6) in the 70s. That name should ring a bell with you if your a oldtime grouse addict. For years I just walked them up and I finally got a dog in the 80s. Besides the farm I spoke of my family had another 1,000 acres adjoining it, so we had 2,000 acres of prime grouse habitat. A normal day was moving 25-30 birds. when I was young I covered an entire wall of my bedroom with grouse tails. I haven't killed one in 20 years and have seen very few....it's sad.


----------



## Harry1959

Sorry I didn’t catch your sarcasm..,,, anyway, our lack of grouse in Ohio today is sad. I still go some in SE Ohio. Mostly to get the dog out. We do flush one every now and then. I killed one in Ohio 3 years ago and felt a little guilty. Lol we do have some great habitat in select areas. But almost no birds. Guess it’s a combination of wnv and lack of timber harvest.


----------



## HappySnag

Harry1959 said:


> Sorry I didn’t catch your sarcasm..,,, anyway, our lack of grouse in Ohio today is sad. I still go some in SE Ohio. Mostly to get the dog out. We do flush one every now and then. I killed one in Ohio 3 years ago and felt a little guilty. Lol we do have some great habitat in select areas. But almost no birds. Guess it’s a combination of wnv and lack of timber harvest.


when the fuhr price is down,you have over population,cuyot,fox,racoon,they have to eat every day,they clean planty grouse.


----------



## Southernsaug

amen happysnag. I used to trap too


----------



## Bprice1031

Harry1959 said:


> Sorry I didn’t catch your sarcasm..,,, anyway, our lack of grouse in Ohio today is sad. I still go some in SE Ohio. Mostly to get the dog out. We do flush one every now and then. I killed one in Ohio 3 years ago and felt a little guilty. Lol we do have some great habitat in select areas. But almost no birds. Guess it’s a combination of wnv and lack of timber harvest.


I think the last part of your statement says it all. If we don't harvest timber and start that early successional stage forest, grouse numbers are going to suffer. The species diversity in that stage of forest is truly great. Everything will thrive in the cover created. I don't know why Ohio hasn't harvested more timber on the lands they have. Just my two cents.


----------



## Southernsaug

Bprice1031 said:


> I don't know why Ohio hasn't harvested more timber on the lands they have. Just my two cents.


Here in southern Ohio they have cut the holy crap out of state forest in the last 5 years. The timber business around me is huge and a lot of cutting on private, but still the grouse are gone. In the late 1800s to mid 1900s much land was cleared for farming atempts and then abandoned. It was this old field habitat that was best. Still with new successional growth in cut overs there should be grouse, but they are not there. Something else has happened and I don't think anyone really knows what. Some say predators, some say compitition from turkeys and some disease. The one thing certain is they are gone


----------



## Bprice1031

It's been about ten years since I've ventured to the southeastern part of the state, so I can only go on what I was seeing then. I know the numbers of grouse are supposed to spike at certain years, but I don't remember how often that's supposed to occur. I do know that it has always been one the most fun animals to hunt with my grandpa, growing up in PA. I feel the state of Ohio needs to take more of a stance of managing the state lands for more species than deer and turkey. Again just my two cents.

https://www.mossyoak.com/our-obsession/blogs/small-game/managing-forests-for-ruffed-grouse

If you got time to read the article above. It's got some great information in it.


----------



## Southernsaug

It's a 10 year cycle. 7 years it builds to a high and falls for three then rebuilds. With such low populations that's mute. The article mostly talks about northern range where aspen is a key. That is not a large part of Ohio's eco-system and forest make up. We looked at this with Gordon Guillion in the 80s and determined it was not a factor in Ohio. I know in my area the habitat is there, I still think it's not habitat related


----------



## DarbyD

Grouse numbers seemed to fall in the late '90's into the 2000's. And I mean like off a cliff. We didn't lose that much habitat that fast. Agree there is something else going on


----------



## FlyFishRich

I really don't know 2 cents about grouse or where or I'm going with this but just seems people just want to make the " perfect deer woods " here in Ohio anymore. You have people all over the world coming here thinking there going to get the next world record deer and pay crazy prices for fenced in hunts. I've done a couple of bird hunts and would rather spend my money here in Ohio to keep the tradition here in Ohio to help the grouse reflourish again.


----------



## ruffhunter

I used hit grouse hard in the 90's and 2000s (vinton cty). Only got a couple but i had the bug! Then they were gone plus mead land going from public to lease was the death of the land as far as im concerned. However, id say about 2000 acres around me has been clearcut since the mid 2010s. Got two big tracts that are arm thick trees and clear enough to walk. Luckily its land locked old coal company land i can still hunt. It looks like prime grouse hunting. The most birds ive ever seen in a day back then were 12 to 16, it was a rare day. i did kick 3 up last august near my feeder that appeared to be younger birds. I also seen the spring of that year on another ridge in my food plot was a grouse that was walking away into the brush. I thought it was odd since it did not fly until i seen a whole bunch of little ones in the grass following along. That reminds me, back in the mid 90s i had a shift till 3am and then would drive down for my turkey vacation. I got to the township gravel road around 5am. I noticed small eyes in the middle of the road that would not move. It was a momma grouse and a whole bunch of little ones. I had to move each chick to the side of the road.

I just got back from Michigan on vacation from the UP this week. I was amazed at all the aspens, younger thinner, thick trees and Flat. I spoke to a local asking about grouse hunting. He said there was a managed grouse land down the road. So upon research on michigan DNR i discovered Michigan GEMS (grouse enhanced management sites). They managed land just for grouse. 1000s of acres in each tract. One is 10,000. I havent hunted grouse in 15 years, but its my thought process right now for next year. I checked michigansportsman.com and there is large group that seems pick a GEMS, set up a camp in woods and hunt together. I did read one private grouse outfitter towards the MN line that said expect 30 to 100 flushes a day. I couldnt imagine what that would be like.

That said, i would that agree some timber management needs to be done. If anything take a 2 acre width strip through every state forest every ten miles and plant aspens and other trees with buds that the birds menu needs.


----------



## Harry1959

ruffhunter said:


> I used hit grouse hard in the 90's and 2000s (vinton cty). Only got a couple but i had the bug! Then they were gone plus mead land going from public to lease was the death of the land as far as im concerned. However, id say about 2000 acres around me has been clearcut since the mid 2010s. Got two big tracts that are arm thick trees and clear enough to walk. Luckily its land locked old coal company land i can still hunt. It looks like prime grouse hunting. The most birds ive ever seen in a day back then were 12 to 16, it was a rare day. i did kick 3 up last august near my feeder that appeared to be younger birds. I also seen the spring of that year on another ridge in my food plot was a grouse that was walking away into the brush. I thought it was odd since it did not fly until i seen a whole bunch of little ones in the grass following along. That reminds me, back in the mid 90s i had a shift till 3am and then would drive down for my turkey vacation. I got to the township gravel road around 5am. I noticed small eyes in the middle of the road that would not move. It was a momma grouse and a whole bunch of little ones. I had to move each chick to the side of the road.
> 
> I just got back from Michigan on vacation from the UP this week. I was amazed at all the aspens, younger thinner, thick trees and Flat. I spoke to a local asking about grouse hunting. He said there was a managed grouse land down the road. So upon research on michigan DNR i discovered Michigan GEMS (grouse enhanced management sites). They managed land just for grouse. 1000s of acres in each tract. One is 10,000. I havent hunted grouse in 15 years, but its my thought process right now for next year. I checked michigansportsman.com and there is large group that seems pick a GEMS, set up a camp in woods and hunt together. I did read one private grouse outfitter towards the MN line that said expect 30 to 100 flushes a day. I couldnt imagine what that would be like.
> 
> That said, i would that agree some timber management needs to be done. If anything take a 2 acre width strip through every state forest every ten miles and plant aspens and other trees with buds that the birds menu needs.


 Nice to hear you are seeing a few Ohio grouse. I’m thinking the lack of clear cutting from early 1980’s until late 90’s left them short on habitat for too long. And I think WNV has made a significant impact. A lot of “good ole boys” down south say when the turkey population goes up the grouse numbers go down. The DNR says not......I really don’t know.
“Expect 50-100 flushes a day” and you will be severely disappointed most days of the week. Unless, he is counting woodcock and IMO 30-100 flushes daily is still too much to expect. A 30 flush grouse day is a great day.....but 100? You said Mn border, I assume you were referring to Wisconsin and Minnesota border?


----------



## garhtr

Who could watch that and not laugh ? Thanks for posting, even my wife got a chuckle out of it. Sure miss hunting them.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## ruffhunter

went down to camp today to check some food plots. I noticed grouse scratching all over in one newly opened plot. We kicked one up 50 yards from that. Same spot i seen the 3 younger grouse in a short tree previous spring. I put a camera up hoping to catch one. Its a new opened plot and nothing growing yet.


----------



## ruffhunter

Here is the guide's ad
w.grousecountry.com



Harry1959 said:


> Nice to hear you are seeing a few Ohio grouse. I’m thinking the lack of clear cutting from early 1980’s until late 90’s left them short on habitat for too long. And I think WNV has made a significant impact. A lot of “good ole boys” down south say when the turkey population goes up the grouse numbers go down. The DNR says not......I really don’t know.
> “Expect 50-100 flushes a day” and you will be severely disappointed most days of the week. Unless, he is counting woodcock and IMO 30-100 flushes daily is still too much to expect. A 30 flush grouse day is a great day.....but 100? You said Mn border, I assume you were referring to Wisconsin and Minnesota border?


----------



## PeterG7

ruffhunter said:


> I used hit grouse hard in the 90's and 2000s (vinton cty). Only got a couple but i had the bug! Then they were gone plus mead land going from public to lease was the death of the land as far as im concerned. However, id say about 2000 acres around me has been clearcut since the mid 2010s. Got two big tracts that are arm thick trees and clear enough to walk. Luckily its land locked old coal company land i can still hunt. It looks like prime grouse hunting. The most birds ive ever seen in a day back then were 12 to 16, it was a rare day. i did kick 3 up last august near my feeder that appeared to be younger birds. I also seen the spring of that year on another ridge in my food plot was a grouse that was walking away into the brush. I thought it was odd since it did not fly until i seen a whole bunch of little ones in the grass following along. That reminds me, back in the mid 90s i had a shift till 3am and then would drive down for my turkey vacation. I got to the township gravel road around 5am. I noticed small eyes in the middle of the road that would not move. It was a momma grouse and a whole bunch of little ones. I had to move each chick to the side of the road.
> 
> I just got back from Michigan on vacation from the UP this week. I was amazed at all the aspens, younger thinner, thick trees and Flat. I spoke to a local asking about grouse hunting. He said there was a managed grouse land down the road. So upon research on michigan DNR i discovered Michigan GEMS (grouse enhanced management sites). They managed land just for grouse. 1000s of acres in each tract. One is 10,000. I havent hunted grouse in 15 years, but its my thought process right now for next year. I checked michigansportsman.com and there is large group that seems pick a GEMS, set up a camp in woods and hunt together. I did read one private grouse outfitter towards the MN line that said expect 30 to 100 flushes a day. I couldnt imagine what that would be like.
> 
> That said, i would that agree some timber management needs to be done. If anything take a 2 acre width strip through every state forest every ten miles and plant aspens and other trees with buds that the birds menu needs.


Back in 93 I did a Coverts seminar down in Jackson county, toured Vinton furnace and other places, Bob Stoll was DNR rep for the weekend.

Put some of the management techniques to use on my Ashtabula County property and saw a bump in bird population for a few years, then nothing. 

Started timbering my place in 2000 and saw almost immediate increase in deer population but nary a grouse.

It wasn’t a cover issue anymore maybe too few birds too far apart for successful breeding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppie

The hawks ate up all the grouse that survived the skunks and ***** not eating them in their eggs. The same with pheasants and quail.


----------



## Jim white

guppie said:


> The hawks ate up all the grouse that survived the skunks and ***** not eating them in their eggs. The same with pheasants and quail.


Let alone the other Raptor Birds,snakes coyotes,and Bobcats. I live in Southeastern Ohio and I haven't seen a grouse in probably 7/8 years. I'd like to see the state do more in the old AEP lands that they're buying for Jesse Owens State Park. for the Grouse and quail


----------



## Southernsaug

I don't think it's entirely predators. Back in the 70 and 80s there were just as many predators and still plenty of grouse.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I used to love grouse hunting, and we had a good place to go. Mature forest but full of wild grape. We'd hunt the grape vine tangles where it had pulled down a tree. I haven't seen a grouse in ages!

PA still has grouse, because they manipulate the habitat for them. Seeing as how grouse are the state bird, that's understandable. My buddy had a trailer in a campground that abutted a state game land. They would selectively cut stands of trees to bring on the successional growth that grouse love. We asked one of the rangers where we could find grouse. He told us to look for two things. Saplings and mountain laurel. He said, "You find mountain laurel, you'll find grouse."

But PA has been having its problems lately. Read a report in the game reg digest that said they found out that grouse chicks are very susceptible to West Nile Virus. If a chick gets bit by an infected mosquito, it dies about 75% of the time!


----------

